# colnago classic



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

Can onyone tell me what the production dates for this model were?


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

kellyjk said:


> Can onyone tell me what the production dates for this model were?


2001 All steel. Bottom of the range.


----------



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

I just have to remark,this is the second reference tobottom of the colnago heep that I have encountered.After alot of head scratching I have a hard time finding much difference between the classic and the seemingly much sought after Derosa neo primato.Is the neo primato ..at $1800.00 the bottom of the Derosa line?


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

I would say that Neo Primato is the top ( of two!) steel DeRosa frames - the Corum is the lesser beast. Neo Primato is, I would guess, the same tubing as Merckx's Corsa 01 - which I have and is quite superb. If you look at the steel offerings from Colnago - in the 2001 catalogue -from the bottom up it is Classic,Chic, VIP,Tecnos and Master X Light. I have the last named as well. It too is superb.


----------



## rlmeskimen (Dec 16, 2007)

*Question about Colnago Steel Frames*

Sorry to intrude on this thread but I do not understand where the Olympic fits in. I have seen it referred to as a Europe only frame and als identical to the Master. 

Can you tell me where it fits in the Colnago line up and maybe the years it was made? Thanks.

Ryan


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I have posted it here before ... I think  

Anyway, in 1993 Master Olympics is introduced to celebrate Fabio C. winning the gold medal at the 1992 Olympics riding a Colnago Master. He died while descending on a mtn. stage at the TdF. So there is a story to that frame. The Master Olympics stayed for a couple of years then removed due to improper use of Olympics trademark.

There are ways to identify whether it is a real Olympics frame since one can get Master Olympic decal on eBay.


----------



## rlmeskimen (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the response. Someone is advertising a 99 Master Olympic saying it's the same as the Master X-Light but that the Master Olympic was the name used in Europe. I don't know much about the Colnago models. It is a beautiful frame and I am jsut having a hard time evaluating the price.

Ryan


----------

